# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  قائمة الهواتف المدعومة   --- والغير مدعومة--- على السيكلون cyclonebox

## GSM-AYA

===================== *RAPIDO: SL1* *=======================*   ** N95 (RM-159)* ** N95 (RM-245)* ** N95 (RM-160)* ** E90 (RA-6)* *=======================* *RAP3GV2 models: SL0* *=====================* ** 6630 (RM-1)* ** 6680 (RM-36)* ** 6681 (RM-57)* ** 6682 (RM-58)* ** N70 (RM-84)* ** N70-5 (RM-99)* ** N71 (RM-67)* ** N72 (RM-180)* ** N90 (RM-42)* ** N91-1 (RM-43)* ** N91-8GB (RM-43)* ** N91-5 (RM-158)* ** N93 (RM-55)* *=======================*  *Rap3Gv3 phones: SL1* *=====================* ** 3109c (RM-274) -* ** 3110c (RM-237) -* ** 3250 (RM-38)*  ** 3500c (RM-272)*  ** 3500cb (RM-273)*  ** 5200 (RM-174)*  ** 5200b (RM-181)*  ** 5300 (RM-146)*  ** 5300b (RM-147)*  ** 5500 (RM-86)*  ** 5700 (RM-230)* ** 5700 (RM-302)* ** 6085 (RM-198)*  ** 6086 (RM-188)*  ** 6086b (RM-260)*  ** 6125 (RM-178)*  ** 6126/6133 (RM-126)*  ** 6131 (RM-115)*  ** 6131 NFC (RM-216)*  ** 6136 (RM-199)*  ** 6151 (RM-200)*  ** 6233 (RM-145)*  ** 6234 (RM-123)*  ** 6280/6288 (RM-78)*  ** 6290 (RM-176)* ** 6300 (RM-217)*  ** 6300b (RM-222)*  ** 7370 (RM-70)*  ** 7373 (RM-209)*  ** 7390 (RM-140)*  ** 8600 (RM-164)*  ** E50 (RM-170)*  ** E50 (RM-171)*  ** E50 (RM-172)*  ** E61 (RM-89)*  ** E61i (RM-227)*  ** E62 (RM-88)*  ** E65 (RM-208)*  ** N73-1 (RM-133)*  ** N73-5 (RM-132)*  ** N75 (RM-128)*  ** N76 (RM-135)* ** N76 (RM-149)* ** N77 (RM-194)*  ** N80-1 (RM-92)*  ** N80-3 (RM-91)*  ** N92 (RM-100)* *=====================* *bb5+ (SL2)* *=================* ** 3120C* ** 3555* ** 3555b* ** 5310 - (V58.58; V59.59 NOT SUPPORTED)* ** 5310b* ** 5610* ** 5610d* ** 6263* ** 6267* ** 6300i -(V57.20 NOT SUPPORTED)* ** 6301* ** 6500S - (V59.60 NOT SUPPORTED)* ** 6500C - (V59.45 NOT SUPPORTED)* ** 6555* ** 7500* ** 7900* ** 8800* *=====================* *Rapido SL2*    *(note the firmware V30/V31/V300/V400 on the mobiles with PM308 Write protected can be unlocked via rpl method )* *============* ** 5320*  ** 5800*  ** 6110* ** 6120c* ** 6121c* ** N705i* ** N706i* ** 6124c* ** 6210* ** 6220c* ** 6290* ** 6650* ** 6760* ** 6790* ** E51* ** E63* ** E66* ** E71* ** E75* ** N78*  ** N79* ** N81*  ** N81 8gb* ** N82*  ** N85*  ** N95 8gb* ** N96*     *=====================* *Supported unlock via NCK calculation new method (Free)* *PA_SL2* *===================* *6300i RM-337*  *=====================* *RAPS_V3.03-PA_SL2 CPU* *===================* ** 3600 slide -(V56.26 NOT SUPPORTED)* ** 5220 XpressMusic (RM411)* ** 5220b Xpress music (RM-410)* ** 7210 Supernova* ** 7310 Supernova* ** 7510a* ** 7610 Supernova* *=====================* *RAP3GS_V3.02-PA_SL2 CPU* *=====================* ** 6600 fold* ** 6600 slide* ** 6600i*   *RAPS_V3.03/3.02 - PA_SL3 Security* اصبحت مدعوة بعد التحديث 1.09 ب 60 كريدي للهاتف الواحد ===========================  2700 Classic (RM-561) 2730 Classic (RM-578) 2730c-1b (RM-579) 3600 Slide (RM-352) v56.26 - v57.23 3720 Classic (RM-518) 5130 XpressMusic (RM-495) 5310 XpressMusic (RM-303) v58.58 - v59.42 5230 XpressMusic (RM-588)  6202 Classic 6300 (RM-217) v57.20 6303 Classic (RM-443) 6500 Slide (RM-240) v59.60 6500 Classic (RM-265) v59.45 7610 Slide (RM-354) v57.23 N97 (RM-505/506/507) N97 mini (RM-555

----------


## GSM-AYA

الاجهزة غير مدعومة على السيكلون
لفك القفل    Not supported (For unlock) BB5 Models  RAPS_V3.03-PA_SL2 CPU 
===================
5130c
* 3600 slide
* 5220 XpressMusic (RM411)
* 5220b Xpress music (RM-410)
* 7210 Supernova
* 7310 Supernova
* 7510a
* 7610 Supernova
RAP3GS_V3.02-PA_SL2 CPU
=====================
* 6600 fold
* 6600 slide
RAP3Gv3 PA_SL2 CPU (better knew as SL3)
================================
* 3600s RM-352 MCU SW 56.26
* 5310 RM-303 - MCU SW 58.58, MCU SW 59.42 .
* 6300 RM-217 - MCU SW 57.20
* 6500c RM-265 - MCU SW 59.45
* 6500s RM-240 - MCU SW 59.60
Third part Nokia Phones
==================
* 5630d (RM-431)
* 5730 XpressMusic (RM-465)
* 6208c (RM-458)
* 6216 Classic
* 6303c (RM-443)
* 6600i (RM-570)
* 6700c-1 (RM-470)
* 6720c (RM-424)
* E52 (RM-526)
* E72
* N86 (RM-484, RM-485, RM-486)
* N97 (RM-505, RM-506, RM-507"

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## tifaa

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

